# gsp pups



## sdw (Sep 26, 2007)

hey I got 3 pups I want to get rid all you have to do is pay for the shots I have given them their first shots and they will be getting the second shortly the mom is on site she hunts great I bred her thinking that I was going to take one of the pups but I moved to a new house and I decided to just keep the mom 1 male 2 females pm if interested thanks 
P.S. they will be ready to go in 2 to 3 weeks they our almost 5 weeks old


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

I may be interested in one of your gsp's, I sent you a pm. thanks


----------



## Jager6 (Feb 8, 2008)

pm sent


----------

